

ChumpDump - Twitter friend management game (iphone) - floozyspeak
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/chumpdump/id373053965?mt=8

======
floozyspeak
This concept came out of StartupWeekend Columbus 2010. The core idea is that
we're all following way too many people, and that odds are we have serious
chumps lurking in our friends list. Everyday you play lottery on your friends,
the game randomly picks a winner from your friend list- tells you a bit about
them (# of replies, DM's, klout score etc) and then you decide, save or dump
them. Players can override the lottery and dump on demand if they play more.

